# Three, count em, THREE comps in WNY this year!



## bbqpitstop (Apr 11, 2009)

Barbecue is heating up in Western New York this year big time. Most of you know that we have the Oinktoberfest in late September or early October every year, and this will be our eighth year participating in that event. The grandfather of Western New York cookoffs, this year's theme is Vegas style, or more appropriately "What goes on at Oink, stays at Oink"  Further information is available at www.adventuresinheat.com from our friend and promoter, George Booth.


Mike Cartechine originally of the team Gigglin Pigs is trying his hand at organizing the first ever Boston Hills BBQ cookoff just south of Buffalo, and it's shaping up to be a nice turnout so far. Further information is available at http://bostonhillsbbqfest.com/events.html

In it's second year, Roy "Honcho" Gregory is stepping up the stakes for the second annual Smoking Eagle cookoff, which takes place in Wheatfield, a stone's throw from Niagara Falls.  For further information, you can watch the latest promotional television spot regarding that contest at http://www.youtube.com/TheBBQShop or simply email Roy at [email protected]

Hope to see you there! Stop in and say hi, as usual Desperados will be competing and vending barbecue at all three of these events.!


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

.........................


----------



## yankeerob (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's not forget Roc City:

http://www.roccityribfest.com/

Sanctioned by both NEBS and KCBS is now an official state comp and therefore a qualifier for AR and Jack.

See you there!

-rob


----------



## bbqpitstop (Apr 23, 2009)

Rob, 

How I managed to forget to put in Rochester is beyond me.....I only lived in the area twelve years and I'm hoping to attend.

I guess I'm so enamored with the fact that we're bbq crazy here in Buffalo that I didn't even think of it. 

Thanks for the addition!


----------



## yankeerob (Apr 24, 2009)

All of our walks were in New York last year. We'll be sending in the paperwork for Lake Placid and New Paltz next week. If we can afford it we'll do Sayville again [Long Island]. We got some new techniques we learned from IQue a few weeks back. I'm trying out the "foil boat" on the Caldera this weekend allthough I should really be trying it out on the WSM as that's what we use for the comps.


----------

